# is cervical mucus at 6 weeks pregnant normal!?



## butterflycake

Hi guys! Sorry tmi I know! I'm 6 weeks pregnant tomorrow (yay) and tonight I noticed a clear egg white like discharge similar to cervical mucous so I presume that's what it is! Is this normal? I didn't think I'd see this through pregnancy? I've had small amounts of white discharge so far but this is different - is it normal? Thanks guys! X


----------



## Maidenet

Totally normal xxxx


----------



## Mjm073

Yup I still have it now.


----------



## butterflycake

Phew thanks guys! :) xxxxxx


----------



## karla1

now i am worried i have had quite a lot (well more that normal) white creamy CM is this ok?


----------



## mummy2b2010

Butterfly cake I am also 6 weeks tomorrow :) how exciting...I have also been getting different style cm, quite egg whitey too so I'm also glad this is normal hehe xxxx


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Completely normal


----------



## Roxie

i have lots of cm too, but i think mine smells abit spunky, even if we havent dtd in a few days lol (no such thing as tmi on this forum:haha:)


----------



## mummy2b2010

Hahaha roxie that post was hilarious "a bit spunky" haha thought id read it wrong at first hahaha u have seriously made me lol xxx


----------



## Whitbit22

I had some weird discharge last night so I've been looking everywhere for info. Apparently as long as it's not green or yellow and smell foul it's supposed to be ok.


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

I'm assuming it's normal. Because I'm 6 weeks and was hoping someone had asked this! lol :blush:


----------



## sophiesmommy

it could be UTI.
it caused discharge.


----------

